# Selkirk lake



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Planning on heading out to Selkirk Sunday.
Might fish gun in the morning the selkirk in the pm ??? not sure.

Actually did a search on this lake in the forums......downloaded the pdf map.......thanx Mike, a link dated from 2005.....imagine that.


I have a good clue on how to fish the lake, however I can't seem to determine where the launch is. ????

If someone could post the location of the launch.....it would be much appreciated. And would save me a few laps around the lake to boot. 

Now that I think about it.....where is the launch for Gun??? being a few years since I have been there also.


Mucho gracias, in advance


L


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

Launch for Selkirk is on the south side of the lake off 125 th ave.....Gun has two launches one at the State Park (Briggs Rd ) and the County launch off Patterson Rd . 
Hope this helps ya

Moss


----------



## catalysthackle (Oct 19, 2005)

It is on the very south side of the lake. Just take the road that crosses the south side and you will find it. Can't remember off the top of my head what the road is but you should be able to find it on any Mich. map.

Good luck!

I fished Gun this AM. Caught about 10 fish or so, Pike, bass, rock bass and crappie.

Mark


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Selkirk is a great lake to catch a ton of bass.... not really big ones but a ton of fish. Good blue gills too. Take the Shelbyville Exit off US 131... then go east to the stop sign in town... turn north on Division and hang a right on the first road (just over the RR tracks). This goes right to the ramp. I think there is a sign for some golf course on the corner.

Make sure you do NOT fish in the "narrows" area before 7:30... it is against one of the local ordinances since a young girl was killed there several years back when she got hit by a ski boat there. It is a 7:30 no wake lake by the way.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanx guys.....

I noticed the PA site on the maps....just could quite pin point it...

I am going to head out to Gun...via county ramp. Bass buddy of mine wants to "break in" the new engine on his skeeter. Sun PM....so, Selkirk is going to have to wait for a more opportunistic "eveninig" by the sounds of it...

HEY how about....COTM (south) hit selkirk lake, on a Monday evening. 7pm launch.....this opens up the entire lake a short time after launch.

This idea is with out even being to the lake. I have know idea what the parking is like or anything.....

I feel like I am missing out on all the north side stuff. 

Thanx for the info.... I now have Selkirk mapped out and saved.

L


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

The parking at Selkirk only allows for maybe 8-10 vehicles max... and that would be tight. I think the "south" events will be on Sundays... stay tuned.


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

We would have to change the keeper size to 12"


----------

